# Virtual Guitar Builders



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

Ok here's a list of the virtual 6 string guitar builders that I know (and that are online for free). If you find a builder/program not listed here, please post or send via PM and I will add it to the list.

Use this thread to post your virtual guitar designs, along with which tool/program you used! GAS! 

Custom LP-Style Guitar
Explorer Guitar Generator
JCF Custom Shop
Kisekae Guitar
V-RG Builder by ValdeX


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 19, 2009)

awesome


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

A RR.

I used the JCF Custom Shop builder.






A Wolfgang, using Kisekae's builder.


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Jan 19, 2009)

I haven't seen the Explorer one before, cheers. I'll post pics when I'm done.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 19, 2009)

I only wish those programms could save a picture in high resolution.... 

But i can understand why they dont...


----------



## Rick (Jan 19, 2009)

Someone needs to make a 7 string guitar builder.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Someone needs to make a 7 string guitar builder.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

Rick said:


> Someone needs to make a 7 string guitar builder.



Hell yeah


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jan 19, 2009)

this is my rga


----------



## Miek (Jan 19, 2009)

Can't have the monkey grip and arch though, iirc, man. That'd be cool though.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (Jan 19, 2009)

Explorer.








Miek said:


> Can't have the monkey grip and arch though, iirc, man. That'd be cool though.



???

Here are the RG Blackjack ATX (lol) w/ monkey grip & arch top.


----------



## rto666 (Oct 24, 2009)

7StringedBeast said:


> Hell yeah


 
PLEEEEEEAAAAASSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jeje..!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 24, 2009)

rto666 said:


> PLEEEEEEAAAAASSSSEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Jeje..!


----------



## mortality (May 5, 2011)




----------



## Master Torres (May 6, 2011)

Thats awesome


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 7, 2011)

i had nothing to do so what do you guy's think??


----------



## 7StringedBeast (May 9, 2011)

Lookin good, just not a big fan of maple fretboards.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (May 9, 2011)

Sry for the double post!

The JCF Builder link in the initial post is broken, this is the right one JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator

If any mod could edit the post and update the link I'd appreciate. Thx.


----------



## 7StringedBeast (May 9, 2011)

Sry for the double post!

The JCF Builder link in the initial post is broken, this is the right one JC Ribas Custom Guitar Generator

If any mod could edit the post and update the link I'd appreciate. Thx.


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 9, 2011)

I've done over 70 using various builders, here are my favourites that I've made:


----------



## 7StringedBeast (May 9, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


>



This. Headless + 7 strings = love


----------



## NeglectedField (May 10, 2011)

Inspired!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 10, 2011)

NeglectedField said:


> Inspired!



nice and clean!!!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (May 10, 2011)

7StringedBeast said:


> Lookin good, just not a big fan of maple fretboards.


 
i just like the feel on the maple!! LOL


----------



## Jason2112 (May 11, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


>



That is pure WIN


----------



## BucketheadRules (May 11, 2011)

Some more I just rattled off:














This is the horrific sight of me trying to appeal to many tastes. I don't actually condone the Floyd-ing of LPs, FWIW.


----------



## BoomBoyBooms (Feb 4, 2012)

thankyou for giving me these builders


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 4, 2012)

http://www.fujigen.co.jp/exp/SpecF.aspx?TYPE=OS My contribution : From Fujigen guitar's site


----------

